# Fa Jin – Tai Chi Striking Power



## Zenaotearoa (Jul 31, 2017)

This is a video to share some fa jin play – 




There is no particular technique being practiced, just the expression of hard jin (energy) into various parts in the body (begins about 1/2 through). I don't show any leg fa jin in this video, but that can be practiced in the same way. This kind of jin is only one of the manifestations of energy developed in tai chi, but it is one that is visually easy for people to understand. Hope you enjoy.


----------

